# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Материнка под Intel Core 2 Duo E6400

## Olim M Shirinov

У меня стоит ASUS P5GDC Deluxe и процессор P4 3.2 (640). Решил взять процессор Intel Core 2 Duo E6400, но узнал, что теперь придётся менять и мамку...
Прошу совета, какую лучше взять мамку, чтобы была не хуже моей P5GDC Deluxe?

----------


## _}{@KER_

Бери ASUS P5W DH Deluxe(975x)- самое то. Стоит около 6500.

----------


## Olim M Shirinov

А разве 965 чипсет не лучше? Что скажете о карточке - ASUS P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP.

----------


## _}{@KER_

да это тоже не хилая мама, но 975 круче слегонца.

----------


## fle

ползьую p5b deluxe wifi  советую сперва слазить на форум тех поддержки асуса, довольно много подводных камней, но если трудности не пугают и бюджет позволяет... явно середняцкая мамка, как альтернативу можно поглядеть модельный ряд гигабайта такого  же ценового диапазона... а ещё лучше на нфорсе 680 че нить =)

----------


## Silent Nick

А что скажите по поводу нового P35 чипсета?
Какая мамка предпочтительнее
_Asus P5N32-E SLI/ Socket775/ nForce680i SLI/ DDR2-800/ 2*PCI-Ex16/ SATA RAID/ 8ch.audio/ 2*GLAN/ ATX_
или
_ASUS P5K Deluxe/WiFi AP /LGA775/ P35/ DDR2 800/ SATA2 RAID/ PCI-E/ 8ch Audio/ GBL/ USB2.0/ ATX_

----------


## Gregor24

я  брал Intel® Desktop Board DP35DP.
Очень доволен. Асусы и г-байты крутил , мне не понрваилась система охлаждения на них, да и чипсет на это поновее. Вобщем советую брать эту либо Intel® Desktop Board DG33TL

----------


## Cygnus

Silent Nick , я могу посоветовать только кинуть монетку и купить оодну из них ... потому что они обе реально крутые штучки ... но есть еще одна мать которая утрет им "Ухо" )))
Скину как нить ... :))

----------


## snmn

Asus P5K Deluxe

----------


## gany777

p35 однозначно с поддержкой памяти на 1333мгц были ищо с ддр2 и ддр3 на одной мамке тока не вместе соответственно.

----------


## jurry

Я бы посоветовал взять ASUS P5K Deluxe / WiFi. У нее есть функции необходимые оверклокеру, такие, как  возможность изменения напряжений на процессоре, памяти, VTT и северном мосту. Независимое тактование
шин PCI и PCI Express.  Вообще, если посмотреть сайт http://www.overclockers.ru/, а это - основной сайт для оверклокеров, то все разгоны подобных процессоров сделаны, именно на  ASUS P5K.

----------

